# Tonische Bewegungslosigkeit



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2011)

Im Moment läuft auf Phoenix "Der mit dem weissen Hai schwimmt".
Sehr geile Reportage, hab sie schon mal gesehen.
http://www.phoenix.de/content/phoen..._weissen_hai_schwimmt/240824?datum=2011-01-22

Darin wird der Zustand der tonischen Bewegungslosigkeit intensiv dargestellt. 
Einen Hai an der (mit Elektromagnetischen Sensoren gepflasterten) Schnauze berühren od. umdrehen, dann verfällt er in eine Starre. Das Gehirn wird mit Serotonin geflutet...
Google spuckt dazu einiges aus, das gibt's nicht nur bei Fischen.
Bei der Paarung von Tigerhaien zeigen sie das auch. Er verbeisst sich in ihr, sie verfällt in Trance, er kann sie so auf den Rücken legen und sich paaren. Das Weibchen liegt danach noch satte 15min. wie tot rum.
(Jaja, schöne Vorlage, verrennt euch darin jetzt nicht, sonst kommt der Honey)

Meine Gedanke:
Gibt's das auch bei unseren Fischen?
Kann das einem bei der Versorgung helfen?
Ich kenne das von Forellen, dass die manchmal wie starr werden, wenn man sie auf den Rücken dreht. 
(Kommentar, siehe oben, ihr Ferkel). 
Hab das bisher immer ganz unbewusst wahrgenommen und so genutzt. Das klappt aber nicht immer. Warum, keine Ahnung.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
Hat jemand mehr Kenntnis davon?


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tonische Bewegungslosigkeit*

Bei Hechten, die man per Hand in der Kiemenfalte landet, bei Barschen und Wallern, die durch einen Griff ins Maul gehalten werden tritt auch so eine Starre auf. Ebenso bei Friedfischen, denen man einen Finger in den Rachen steckt.

Ich bin mir aber absolut unsicher, ob das der gleiche Effekt ist, wie bei den Haien, oder ob man nur bestimmte Nerven überreizt, die dann diese Art der Lähmung auslösen. Es deutet viel auf die Lähmung, da sie sich sofort nach dem Ablassen wieder normal bewegen. Bei der tonischen Bewegungslosigkeit, so wie im Bericht gezeigt, dauert der tranceartige Zustand teilweise länger an.

Auf alle Fälle aber sind diese Griffe gut geeignet, einen gefangenen Fisch sehr schonend zu behandeln, da sie unebasichtigtes Schlagen ziemlich gut verhindern und so vor Selbstverletzungen schützen.

Allerdings sollte man besonders bei Karpfen und größeren Döbeln die Finger nie zu tief in den Rachen stecken. Deren Schlundgebisse können dann immer noch reflexartig schließen und was mühelos Muscheln und Krebspanzer knackt, das macht auch am Finger mächtig Aua!


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tonische Bewegungslosigkeit*

Klar, stimmt, bei Hechten, größeren Friedfischen und Barschen mach ich's ja auch so. Irgendwann mal gelernt, nie über Ursachen nachgedacht.

Wirkt der Wallergriff ebenso? Den hab ich (mangels Möglichkeit :c) noch nicht einsetzen können. 
Lande Hechte oft per Kiemengriff, aber da gibt es auch immer wieder Kameraden, die immun gegen den Effekt sind.
Und ich glaube auch, dass der gezeigte Effekt bei den Haien noch einen Tick weiter geht. Sah irre aus!


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tonische Bewegungslosigkeit*

Haie, als Knorpelfische ja deutlich älter, als unsere Knochenfische, haben nicht umsonst hunderte von Millionen von Jahren auf der Erde bestehen können, wären sie nur die primitive Fressmaschine, die man ihnen andichtet. Was ihre Sinnesleistungen angeht (z.B. die Lorenzinischen Ampullen) sind sie den modernen Knochenfischen sogar deutlich überlegen. Dieses zusätzliche elektromagnetische Sinnesorgan dürfte auch primär für die tonische Bewegungslosigkeit verantwortlich sein.

Aber der Bericht war wirklich interessant. Springt der einfach so zwischen die Haie und streichelt sie, wie Hauskatzen auf dem Bauernhof, bis sie schnurren...!


----------



## Noxes (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tonische Bewegungslosigkeit*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich kenne das von Forellen,?


 
Hab dazu bei Wikipedia gefunden, dass wohl in England auch das sog. Trout Tickling (Forellen-Kitzeln) benutzt wird um Forellen in eine Starre zu versetzen und diese so zu fangen.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trout_tickling


----------



## Kotzi (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tonische Bewegungslosigkeit*

Das "trout-tickling" haben wir als kleine kinder gemacht und mein vater auch schon als kleines Kind. 

Nur bei einem Freund von meinem Vater gings mal schief als sich eine bisamratte in seinem finger verbiss.

Ich glaub das hat irgendwas mit dem Zustand beim Laichen zu tun oder sowas in der art.


----------



## Brummel (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tonische Bewegungslosigkeit*

Hallo zusammen#h,

über dieses Phänomen hab ich vor kurzem auch was bei John Sidley in seinem Buch "Aale - so fängt man die Großen" gelesen.
Der legte Aale rücklings in eine Erdfurche und sie sollen auch mucksmäuschenstill gelegen haben.
Werde das bei nächster Gelegenheit mal probieren, auch bei anderen Fischen.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## bacalo (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tonische Bewegungslosigkeit*

TE: Danke für den Hinweis.

Beim lösen der kleinen Fliegenhäkchen funktioniert dies auch wunderbar bei Äschen. Ein dezenter Nasenstümper und sie liegt ruhig in der vom Wasser umspülten Hand.

Ob hier ein Zusammenhang besteht|kopfkrat#c, da fehlt mir das nötige Fachwissen.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tonische Bewegungslosigkeit*



Brummel schrieb:


> über dieses Phänomen hab ich vor kurzem auch was bei John Sidley in seinem Buch "Aale - so fängt man die Großen" gelesen...



John war ein toller Angler und klasse Autor.
Aber die Nummer hab ich vor einigen Jahren zig mal versucht, Freunde von mir auch, nur hatten die deutschen Aale sein Buch wohl nicht gelesen ...oder ich bin zu blöd dazu. Der Aalflüsterer war halt er.


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tonische Bewegungslosigkeit*

Doch - das mit dem Aal auf dem Rücken klappt!

Mache ich bei den Burschen auch, um sie vernünftig betäuben & töten zu können!

Ist bei großen aber irgendwie leichter und effektiver, als bei sich windenden "Minis" unter 70 cm!

Die sind so quirlig, dass es nur schwer gelingt!

E.


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tonische Bewegungslosigkeit*



Brummel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen#h,
> 
> über dieses Phänomen hab ich vor kurzem auch was bei John Sidley in seinem Buch "Aale - so fängt man die Großen" gelesen.
> Der legte Aale rücklings in eine Erdfurche und sie sollen auch mucksmäuschenstill gelegen haben.
> ...



moinsen...
hab in dem zusammenhang auch mal was gelesen, war glaube ich auch von Sidley:
Aalen die augen verdecken und dann mit feuchter hand sanft über die flanke streichen.
hab das darmals auch mal ausprobiert und bei größeren tieren hat das auch etwas gebracht.

schöne grüße|wavey:


----------

